# Any squash players?



## patatasbravas (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello there,

I have automatic membership in a squash club in the Sheik Zayed/October 6 area. I am in need of a squash buddy (one or more) and I believe The rules of the club allow me to bring guests over to play.

Let me know if interested.


----------

